# Did you vomit during your natural (no pain meds) birth??



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

An emetaphobic with only a medicated hospital birth (no vomitting! LOL) experience needs to know.









ETA- oops...meant to include a poll.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope! Neither of them, but I did with my medicated hospital one!


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

No, no vomiting with mine.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I can add a poll if you tell me what options you want.









Yes, I did, but just a little. And I, too, am somewhat phobic about it (or at least I despise it). It wasn't a big deal at the time - had DP get me a bucket.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

yes, and it felt great. i was nauseous the whole time and it finally happened between pushing contractions.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Nope. I didn't puke once during all of pregnancy and birth.

-Angela


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope, I didn't.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I can add a poll if you tell me what options you want.









Just "yes" and "no".









The worst part for me would be anticipating it. I know I sound nuts to lots of people, but vomitting is one of my top 3 scariest, awful feelings.







So many people (DH included) remind me of how much better you feel afterwards, but I just CANNOT get myself to think of anything other than "please God, I don't want to puke!" And I can't imagine adding that into labor!!







:


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep. I did. A lot. For the last twelve hours of labor. But then it was over. I was really worried about it too, and it did bother me, but it was worth it. It was easier that it was at home. I don't think I would've handled it well in public (aka hospital).

ETA: In the hospital I would've been given a c-section--so lots of reasons why it was worth it for me...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Nope, not w/either but I'm not a "puker."


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm emetaphobic. I did not , but felt like it daily, that went away completely the day before I had Kailey. I remember asking everyone when I was preg..most of the answers we no. I had an emergency c-sect, but they gave me somekind of liquid medicine to prevent throwing up and promiced me I wouldn't, and of course I didn't







. Let the ob or midwife know you are emetaphobic that way hopefully they can ease your mind about labor.

Huge hugs!!! You will do great!!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Poll's up.









I didn't vomit during pregnancy, except for once when I got sick, and I don't normally throw up (maybe half a dozen times in my adult life), but I did during birth.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With dd I did. I was in the hospital and very nervous about being there because of unwanted interventions.

With ds I did not. Had him in a birth center with a mw and knew that nothing was going to be done to me that I didnt want so I was very relaxed.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I felt like I was about to throw up when I started pushing, but was able to direct that energy in the other direction.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
I felt like I was about to throw up when I started pushing, but was able to direct that energy in the other direction.









see, i felt like the actual puking helped push her down.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
see, i felt like the actual puking helped push her down.

And I was puking throughout the long period when she was malpositioned and couldn't move down, so I guess there's just no rule at all...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope, I never vomited during labor or birth- and I had 3 home births.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, I did. Just once, as I changed positions when pushing. I think the shifting of my stomach while I was in such a fragile state (very exhausted after 35 hours of labor) just put me over the edge. There was no anticipating it







It just happened.

I had a c-section with DS1 and the stuff they gave me to prevent me from throwing up tasted SO bad, that I threw it up!


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Three unmedicated hospital births and no puking at all!!







My mom puked during her unmedicated births, so I was worried, but no problem during any of them!


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

With the thread title I'm not sure how to answer.

I did not vomit during my five drug-free homebirths.

My first labor was vomit-free until my MW spiked my tea with black cohosh & blue cohosh. B&B cohosh are not pain meds and ,as they've never been under patent of a pharmaceutical, others may not consider them drugs. I didn't know I was being drugged but after that it was constant vomiting until my stomach was empty and vomiting every time the melted ice chips reached my stomach.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

The poll would only let me choose one answer and I need both! But I selected "yes" seeing as I did throw up with my 1st birth.

Yes for my first I threw up ONCE, when I got to active labour. I had ZERO nausea with this entire pregnancy.

No for my second, although I did have a period of about 2 minutes during active labour where I felt really nauseous, but never threw up. And with this pregnancy I had about 3 weeks during my 2nd trimester where I felt constantly nauseous.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

I voted yes, but the answers were different for my two births. I vomited once during my first and it was not a big deal (and i am someone who really dislikes vomiting). I did not vomit at all during my second and in fact, ate a lot during my short labor.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I did - twice during each labor.

I really HATE throwing up. Before my first labor/birth, I had only very rarely vomited - I think I'd thrown up maybe three times in my whole life? And one of those was while I had morning sickness. Somehow during labor, it didn't bother me, it was just something that had to be done. My mom was with me and was very reassuring about how normal it is and how it can help labor to progress. I had no trouble giving in to it and being in "laborland" took away my focus on the stress of vomiting.

2nd labor, I was totally casual about it.

Edited to add that I don't remember feeling nauseated. I would just suddenly really need to throw up, and did so forcefully, and then it was over.


----------



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes I did, and that is when my water broke, apparently it was a sign! Not much though, I didn't feel sick for very long.


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

I did, but it was only because I ate some crackers thinking my labor was still at the beginning and I needed to keep my energy up. If I had known I was near transition, I would not have eaten anything.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Nope I didn't. But after throwing up for 11 weeks in my pregnancy, I would've been okay with it.

Besides, they say that throwing up in labor can often help it progress!


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I did with my medicated hospital birth (4x), but not with either of my unmedicated births.

During my second birth, I felt very hot, and nauseous, and I kept begging DH to turn on the ceiling fan. (He couldn't get it to work.) I think the heat had a lot to do with my nauseous feeling -- I get carsick easily, and one thing that always helps me is lots of cold air.

I was prepared with my third birth. I read that citrus essential oil can help that queasy feeling, so I brought a bottle of tangerine oil with me to sniff in case I needed it. I started feelin nauseated during transition, and the MW waved some tangerine oil under my nose, and the feeling passed within one minute, and didn't return.

I would recommend the citrus oil along with ginger candy and a fan to help cool you if you're really afraid of throwing up. (Also, low blood sugar contributes to that nauseated feeling, so drinking lots of juice/sucking hard candies can help.)


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

No, I did not vomit at all during three pregnancies and three births.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

nope, i didn't with my first (medicated) hospital birth, or my two (unmedicated) birth center births. i did feel pretty nauseaus with my third though i think that was lack of sleep and low blood sugar combined. she was born at 4AM and i was pretty tired since i never went to sleep that night and hadn't much felt like eating since lunch the day before.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My labor with ds was unmedicated up until the very bitter end when we transferred to the hospital. I did not throw up at all even though I am a huge puker!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

No puking here, but I was "technically" medicated... but only pit, no pain meds. I was sure I would be puking, too, but I didn't even have the remote feeling of nausea. I've heard, though, that usually the act of puking somehow helps the cervix open up faster... like a woman will be dilated to, say, 6 and then puke and right after be at, say 8 or 9. Might be worth dealing with to labor over that much faster.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afterwards, like 10 minutes after she was born, I was really nauseated and thought I was going to vomit, but never did.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes
No
Yes

Always during transition, really not a big deal.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

No x 2

love and peace.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

No, me neither.


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

I did with ds1 not ds2. Not much at all - during transition.


----------



## wwisdomskr (Dec 25, 2006)

No, I haven't vomited during labor...and I've eaten and stayed hydrated during both. But, honestly, after suffering from hyperemesis for months and months of each of my pregnancies, the possibility of throwing up during labor doesn't bother me in the least. It's no fun, for sure, but I guess I've got the routine down...


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, didn't vomit with either but felt like I might w/dd1.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

no puking at all during labor....


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I voted yes but only once out of 5 births.

Keri


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I vomited during transition.

I actually have a funny vomiting during labor story, believe it or not. At about 2 AM, after 12 hours of labor at home, I decided that it was time to meet our midwife and doula at the hospital. Because the hospital is only a few blocks from our house, we decided to walk. Along the way, I started throwing up from the pain. A police car pulled to a stop next to us, obviously expecting to see some drunken college students heading home from a frat party. When he saw that it was actually an extremely pregnant, obviously laboring woman headed in the general direction of the hospital, he took off like the Devil himself was chasing him.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

First birth, YES
second, third and fourth NO

All where homebirths







:


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I am surprised that so many people haven't.

My first was an attempted home birth. I threw up many times while at home before I transferred.

My second was a home birth, and I threw up a lot too. The worst was after my water had broken because every time I did, huge amounts of water gushed over my feet and legs. It was over 100 degrees that day, and the water made me feel even hotter.

I had hyperemesis. I wonder if there is a connection.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

2 babies, no vomitting.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I did vomit one time right before I started pushing during my first labor but not with my other two. I am also phobic off vomiting and joys of all joys







: I get hyperemesis during pregnancy. Although when I vomited during labor it was not so bad.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

3 no-meds births, never threw up. and i am very vomit-phobic


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

with my first yes, it seemed that morning sickness never fully went away and I recall in early labor vomiting several times--


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

vomiting during transition is perfectly normal and quite common from what I understand.

that said I puked for 2.5 hours while I was in transition. water, icechips, gingerale, juice - it all came right back up. Thank god I have eaten while in labor or I would have been dry heaving the whole time rather that just the last 45 minutes or so. I was sick to the point that my MW was worried about dehydration and made me get out of the tub (we were at a hospital and it was required) and start an IV. I was soooo disappointed. It was then that I agreed to some Stadol to help - which it did. I was able to stop vomiting and rest a bit before DS decided he was making his grand entrace. And while I was resting, I actually started dilating again. I went from maybe 7cm to pushing in about 45 minutes to an hour!

Labor was great, delivery was hard but good, but transition kicked my butt!


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Two births (unmedicated hospital) no barfs.

Several friends barfed during transition. Evenly divided between medicated and unmedicated. I don't see any link between med status and barfing, at least in my own set of personally-known data points...


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

yep . . . puked a lot in early stage labor (homebirth, unmedicated, somewhat assisted). It was dreadful, actually, because I was *really* thirsty, but couldn't keep any fluids down. In mid-stage labor, thankfully, the puking stopped. Definitely not my favorite part of labor . . .


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

I did while in transition with my first but I did not with my second. Both were homebirths.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I did, but only during transition, and only when I tried to lie down through a contraction. When I stayed upright I was fine.

I was a bit freaked out when I started feeling nauseous, because I felt like I would explode from the pressure if I had to throw up during a contraction! But it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, it just happened and I was pushing not too long afterwards.

hapersmion


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
I don't see any link between med status and barfing, at least in my own set of personally-known data points...

I'm just asking for my own reasons...


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

First birth-
I vomited several times early on...maybe 5-6 times in the first ten hours of labor. I eventually got an IV for fluids at the hospital since I hadn't been able to keep anything down for over 24 hours.

Second birth-
Vomited several time the day before labor began but didn't jave any trouble keeping things down during the birth itself. I did poop a lot during pushing though!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, I had eaten some pineapple a couple hours into labor (cntx not yet that strong) and it came up later. Haven't had pineapple since


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

I vomited a lot for several hours during labor - not during transition though. It was when i was dilating from 5-7cm (which took ~6 hours).

I didn't think it was too terrible. The first two times I vomited I didn't have anything in my stomach so that was bad since there is nothing worse than wretching without anything coming out except bile. Then i started making myself eat something so that i would actually have something to throw up. This worked very well and the vomiting with things in my stomach was much more comfortable. I ate dried frui which was sweet so the vomit didn't taste too bad.

I know that the previous paragraph probably sounds really gross, but that's how it was for me in the middle of my (long! - 52 hour - ) labor.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I did, while in transition with my first. I didn't have transition with my second and didn't throw up either.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope, I didn't vomit either time. From my experience as a student midwife, I would say that maybe 1 in 4 or 1 in 3 women vomit.







Just my anecdote...


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

I did with my medicated and non-medicated birth. I puked just a small amount with the unmedicated, a couple small heaves







....with my medicated birth it was a couple of big heaves......









sarah


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

I couldn't vote b/c I did vomit with the first but not with the 2nd. I hate hate hate to throw up, but to tell the truth it wasn't so horrible. It just happened and I didn't fight it like I usually do.

The 2nd time I didn't believe I was in transition b/c I wasn't puking and I though that was going to happen again.

I'm going round 3 and we'll see what happens this time.

Christa


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

With #1 I puked during transition (I was pretty tired though and hadn't eaten since the evening before; so I was resting in bed, puking in a bucket a few times). I think because my water broke after less than 2 hours sleep and then transition 12 hours later on an empty stomach probably didn't help.
With #2 and #3 not at all. Didn't feel the least bit nauseous. But #2 was super fast, and for #3 I was well rested and relaxed and ate a few times during my relatively short labor.


----------



## sogriffin (May 22, 2005)

I threw up during my unmedicated birth and my drugged hospital birth.


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Three normal births in the hospital -- no vomiting here. I am also an emetaphobe -- I have only thrown up 7 times in my entire life.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I did several times during my vbac labor at home during active labor. I did get an epi after I transferred (not planned) and didn't vomit after that.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

No I didn't for either birth. One was a c-section, the other a med free vbac.


----------



## Nettie (May 26, 2005)

My answer is no for my 1st birth (unmedicated). However, I came awful awful close during the last few contractions of transition...I was terribly nauseated for those last 20-30 minutes. I'm an extreme emetephobe so I was fighting it with everything I had; just as I finally gave in and realized it was probably going to happen, transition ended and so did the nausea.

One of the things that I believe kept me from actually throwing up was my m/w got a big tub of ice water and kept giving me rags soaked in the ice cold water to put on my fact & neck. I plan to use this technique again with my upcoming birth!


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
Just "yes" and "no".









The worst part for me would be anticipating it. I know I sound nuts to lots of people, but vomitting is one of my top 3 scariest, awful feelings.







So many people (DH included) remind me of how much better you feel afterwards, but I just CANNOT get myself to think of anything other than "please God, I don't want to puke!" And I can't imagine adding that into labor!!
 






:


Yep, me too. It's an irrational fear, but there you go. I've puked a grand total of four times in my life, and I think it's mostly because I'm so afraid of it that I will it not to happen.









This is my single greatest fear about giving birth, now that I know about it.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

yes, several times


----------



## RoadBuddy (May 19, 2005)

Yup - at home, maybe halfway through labor, several times. I seem suceptible to vomiting, though. I get seasick, airsick, carsick, heat sick, alcohol sick, and never get an illness except for stomach bugs. Basically, if anything is different, my body responds by throwing up, so I may not be the best person to ask


----------



## charmama (Jul 23, 2004)

nope. no pukey feeling at all during either one. (2 homebirths)


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes. I did all three times.
Just once for each labor, that's how I know I'm in transition.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

I vomited once during transition, but it was no big deal (did it and then I felt better).

I think it was also due to the fact that when I was in early labor I was SO HUNGRY and insisted that DH make me some pancakes!!!! At the time a friend of mine said "I wouldn't eat too much if I were you..." but I didn't really heed her advice. I mean, I was SO hungry!


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that yes, it was an unmedicated birth.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

Never threw up. During pushing though, each contraction would be accompanied by an overwhelming wave of nasuea. Distracting didn't even begin to describe it. I couldn't focus on pushing...I wanted to throw up...need to push...which one which one?? Was like having my body ripped into two portions, both demanding equal parts of my time that I didn't have. Nature is so beautiful.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

i voted YES

My birth turned medical -- at the end and i had medication

however

I was sick BEFORE then and not again AFTER







so i think that counts as it was the natural part of the birth









I was tired, i had been up a long time, and i was sick 3 or 4 times after 18 to 20 hours of labor and before 22 hours.......


----------



## icequeenash (May 28, 2007)

No, I didn't even feel a twinge of nausea.

I was drinking lemonade the entire time.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

NOpe. NO nausea, nothing, both unmedicated natural births. I am an emet too(lots of us on here!) so I didnt want meds for that reason(nausea/vomiting as a side effect) So I had no meds, and no nausea. I did eat throughout my labour though.


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, I did, and it wasn't any big deal - not like throwing up when you're sick. When it was done, I felt better, though it did deter me from eating as much as I probably should have for the rest of my labor (I threw up around 3 cm, and then it was done!)


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, I vomitted during most of my pg anyway, so when I went into labor I started barfing about 6-7 hours into it at home. I rode an hour in the car to the freestanding birth center and then barfed again until there was nothing left. I sipped lemonade during labor and kept it down, then ate anything I wanted immediately after (very different than while pg).


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh yes, I did repeatedly with my last son- it was only a 4 hr labor too (I ate at the start)


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Out of four, the only labor I threw up in was the one that was augmented with castor oil. No pain meds or other medication with any.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

With #1: no m/s vomiting during pregnancy, vomited during labor (hospital birth, induced + epi)

With #2: really bad m/s throughout entire pregnancy, NO vomiting during labor (quick and easy homebirth)


----------



## monkeymimi (Jul 16, 2005)

Only once while I was in labor but it felt GREAT. Took my mind off contractions momentarily. I'm not a puker either - never threw up during morning sickness and have not thrown up since.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I vomited while I had an epidural in, so it wasn't from pain. Vagal nerve stimulation I guess. I was complete and pushing and threw up twice.


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

Vomited with both of my med-free labors.


----------



## cravenab00 (May 25, 2005)

vomited with all 4 of my births. 2 were epidural births, 1 med-free hospital birth, and 1 UC, puked in all of them.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

1st birth-Emergency C-section. I never labored. I got sick from the meds and threw up on the operating table.

2nd birth-Repeat C-section. I never labored. Did not vomit.

3rd birth-UC. Threw up once during transition.

4th birth-UC. Threw up once during transition.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

No.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, I think I was getting close to transition (we were getting ready to go to the hospital when it happened). I was pre-eclamptic, not sure if it was related to that.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

Yes with #1, no with #2 and #3, although I was nauseated during transition.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I was in labor for 37 hours and began to vomit after my water broke when my labor went into high gear and also after I got an epidural towards the end of labor while I was in transition.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Only with my hospital birth, although hours before I had any medication during it and about 12 hours after I'd last eaten anything.

Never during my unmed, birth centre births, but they were pretty quick.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Nope- 3 unmedicated births, no puking.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

yep. 1 epidural, one home birth. Puked at both. Number 1 Before the epi, and again after pushing. With number 2 I puked before pushing. Fast labor. probably was in transition.


----------



## Cajun~at~Heart (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, I did... but I'm blaming it on the yogurt I ate at the beginning of labor. I'll know better next time and maybe stick to something like crakers or jello!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I had an epi, but I barfed repeatedly before I got it.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I have had four homebirths.

I never had morning sickness during any of my pregnancies.

I had diarrhea before labor and I puked early in labor with all four of them early in labor; my digestive tract was clear. Looking back, I think it was as if my stomach wanted to empty to facilitate my body in the great physical work it was going to do, much like an athlete who does not eat much during a marathon but does keep hydrated.


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

No puking in labor or pregnancy...except one night - over and over - when I got food poisoning - blech!


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

No- with DD #1 medicated hospital bith.

No - with dd #2 home birth BUT I felt EXTREMELY nauseous in transition. I was ready for it but it never came.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I did. It was over and I went outside before I even thought about it though.


----------



## debra_lea (Sep 30, 2005)

I threw up throughout my unmedicated labor. I had a quick 4 hour labor and literally labored over the toilet. I stopped getting sick after transition. After the birth they had some problems stopping the bleeding, likely because I was dehydrated.


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

I threw up in the very-beginning I'm-not-sure-if-I'm-really-in-labor phase. The vomiting convinced me I was really in labor and had better wake up my husband and call the midwife.

I felt surprised when I threw up because there was no way I was in transition.


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

I felt like I was going to for awhile, but never did.


----------



## mrskennedy (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, I vomited during my natural birth (it was an unassisted waterbirth.) Vomited and pooped everything out and then felt fine, got into the water, and DS was born about an hour later.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

dc#1- Had Demerol. Did not puke.
dc#2- Drug free. Puked during transition.
dc#3- Drug free. Felt naucious during transition. Did not puke.

Voted yes in the poll for #2.


----------



## amyhen (Jul 13, 2007)

Did not vomit during any of my 3 labors.

ds1 Hospital birth, induced, lots of nausea
ds2 ditto
dd1 Home birth,one wave of nausea right before transition


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

No vomiting w/my natural births, but I did after my csection as the spinal was wearing off.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I did vomit during my natural birth...

BUT

I vomited much more during my highly medicated birth.

My vomiting wasn't during transition, but in the earlier phases.

How come no one tells you that you may get sick during labor?


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

I vomited repeatedly during the unmedicated portion of my son's birth. I was about 8 hours into labor.


----------



## GalateaDunkel (Jul 22, 2005)

No. I had a two-day labor from hell. I never felt nauseated or like vomiting was even a remote possibility. I am the sort to get sick to my stomach quite a bit, so I was surprised.


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

No puking here in 2 unmed births.

With dd I had pre-labor contrax for 2-3 days (I would never call it "false labor") accompanied by pretty severe back pain-- I did feel a bit nauseous. But when it came to the actual labor-- not at all.

ds was born on Superbowl evening and despite indulging in bbq, chili, nachos, etc in the hours before his birth-- no, not once did i feel close to puking!


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

With DD 1 - No, medicated hospital birth. I was a bit nauseated the day after.

With DD 2, unmedicated, I didn't even get nauseated. Actually, throughout the entire pregnancy, I had no nausea whatsoever, except for 3 days before I went into labor, where I had to carry a spit cup around with me for the day.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

All four of mine have been drug free. I never vomited with any of them. I did vomit AFTER my first. But it was a side effect of the methergine shot I got.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Three NCBs with no medical intervention, no vomitting.


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup, my entire body was on "purge" mode! I scared the poor old volunteer ladies at the hospital check-in. I don't think they were used to seeing laboring women check in so late in labor. I said, "I need a labor and delivery room, stat!....................Um.....and I need something to throw up in, too!" They rushed all around looking for a barf basin, but all they found was their trash can.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

First birth, unplanned C-section, LOTS of puking. I think it was a reaction to the epi.

Second baby, vbac homebirth, no vomiting. It was great!


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

Had an unmedicated, 17-hour back labor.. no vomiting. I never even thought of that. I didn't feel not one bit of nausea.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Puked every time.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

No I didn't, but I did feel very nauseous for a little while.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

#1, hospital birth... not drug-free sadly, I had Nubain. The Nubain caused nausea/vertigo but I didn't uke thankfully.

#2 and #3 were both waterbirths @ home, no drugs obviously. No vomiting.


----------



## caricandothis (May 24, 2006)

#1, totally unmedicated birth center birth. Yes, I vomited.
#2, totally unmedicated (very fast) hospital birth. Did not have time to vomit.
#3, 1/2 shot of Nubain with this one, vomited.
#4, 1/2 shot of Nubain again, vomited once again.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Vomitted during my hospital birth which including lying flat on my back with an epidural--UGH.

But no vomitting or nausea with my birth center delivery that was 100% au'natural.


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

I took castor oil, and I so I was mostly pooping everything out, but I did get a little nauseous and threw up a little of the grapes I ate a few hours earlier. Nothing major. I had a 5 hour labor, and I threw up about 2-3 hours into it.


----------



## mf_colon (Oct 6, 2006)

I had a natural, vaginal, drug-free birth and yes, I puked. I was feeling nauseous during the beginning of labor but once I vomited I felt tons better and was able to better concentrate on the contractions.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Birth of Dd1- yes, I threw up a little bit 1/x (5 hr. birthcenter labor)
Birt of Dd2- No and didn't feel sick to my stomach at all. (2-3 hr homebirth)

Neither medicated but AROM with first.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Med free/intervention free birth - no vomitting.

But holy mother, did I drink like a horse (is that saying?







)

I downed so much water and Gatorade, that I started to feel nauseated, and had to slow down.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I did about 3 hours into a 6 hour labor. I don't remember feeling nauseated beforehand, it just happened and it was done.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

nope, i didn't barf during either of my 2 natural births.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I did...

I was a few hours into labor, though not transitioning yet. I puked when I tried to "use the bathroom." That pressure was just more than my stomach could bear.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I started vomiting in transition and ended up getting very dehydrated. I tried, but couldn't keep any fluids down. I got pretty weak - too weak to push effectively. Let me tell ya - it is no fun to puke every time a contraction peaks during the late stages of labor. I'd really like to know what causes this (if anything) so I can avoid it next time. Because my midwife was prevented by law from giving me IV fluids







: (and she was a nurse for 30 years, so she is obviously capable of administering an IV!), we transferred to the hospital so I could get an IV there. Aside from the IV and some oxygen, I didn't have any other medical interventions - so yeah, drug-free. Darn that stupid puking, though!


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

I had 2 intervention-free, drug-free births and did not vomit either time although I felt slightly naseous both times.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I vomited at transition during both of my home births!


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

Only had one birth so far and it was medicated due to pre-e, but I am another barf-o-phobe who fights nausea. With my medicated birth (pitocin, magnesium, eventually fentanyl then epi) I got pretty nauseus right around 11 hours in before any pain meds, but it was due to massive heartburn from not being allowed anything solid to eat since induction began (and I never get heartburn). Once I got a shot (in a cup) of whatever nasty heartburn stuff the nurse gave me, no other nausea even after the fentanyl and no vomiting.

I'm going unmedded this time (yay, no need to be induced!!) and like some of the PP, vomiting or extreme nausea is my worst fear of labor, moreso than any pain.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

No, didn't vomit during any of my three natural (no pain meds) births.

The poll seems to be fairly close to 50/50, which surprises me. But to really tell, you'd also have to have a poll of people who did use pain meds - and compare those percentages with these.

Just among my friends, the women who threw up all had medicated births. I can't think of anyone I know who had natural births that got sick during. I had always heard it attributed to the pain meds mainly.


----------



## Hannahsmummy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry to say...
Yes, over and over and over.
But then I tend to vomit a fair amount. What I mean by that nerves, motion sickness and other stuff always seems to affect my stomach so, maybe it's just me.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

My first - non-pain medicated hospital birth (had pitocon 45 minutes before babe was born and after the puke fest) - I was pooping and puking like crazy. That nurse cleaned up after me so many times. And she was always encouraging when she did. lol!

My other 2 births (non-medicated homebirths) I didn't vomit once.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

First baby I had pitocin. I vomited so bad. I still think pit played a part in it. But they gave me meds to stop it. Then I puked while pushing. I can explain the difference but there was a difference in puking plus it was more severe.

I thought with my next one there would be no vomiting because no pit........HAAAAAA!! It wasn't as intense but I still vomited pretty violently during transition and a few times while pushing. The same way with my third child. Both no meds.

With my first we went to the hospital at 9 am. I was 3-4 cm but had been in labor 24 hrs. I new it was time. I was holding my oldest daughter at 10:05 am. I went from 3-4 cm to fully dilated in about 30.

My second dd (third child). We got to the hospital about 9M. I decided to go just to have the doctor check me. She was 13/14 days past due date. I had been in and out of labor for 36 hrs. I would have a contraction, it would peak, go down a little but never fully stop for 5-15 minutes, peak again then abruptly stop. I had been doing that for a few hours. I had never read anything about contractions like that and I couldn't get comfortable with them in my mind. We both agreed if baby was OK we would leave. I got there they checked for dilation 2 cm (same thing I was for the past month and half). They put on a baby monitor watched me have two of these contractions (confirming to myself I wasn't nuts and listening to my body). Then doctor stop by. He had been out and said he wanted to watch a little longer. He was going to clean up, change clothes, and be right back. He left the room and WHAM!!! I had this overwhelming feeling. I told the nurse to check my cervix again. She started to argue that they don't like to check them this close it had only been about 20-30 minutes. My dh said I gave her the death look and she honored my wish. I was 7 cm. I started puking violently. I was fulling dilated and pushing at 10M puking had pretty much stopped. During this time my water never broke. My doctor prepared himself to get wet. He explained this to the nurse who had only read this in theory. At about 12:30 I asked him if the water was broke if it might make things move along. I was exhausted and wanted her out. He broke my water, I pushed another hour. While pushing her out I puke a little bit more it wasn't violent though.

All three of my labors were long labors. I had eaten during the beginning. When my body said stop, I stooped. I couldn't have survived if I did eat and drink when I felt like it.

To this day I think it is caused by me having such sudden and powerful transitions. I cannot explain the energy during transition. I labor pretty calmly. Pushing is calm. That transitition.............whoa.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I didn't vomit, but right at transition when I was at 10 cm and starting to really push I gagged all of a sudden without even feeling nauseated. It wasn't strong enough to make me throw up, but it was such an odd sensation that just came up on me.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Nope, in fact I have nausea and vomiting throughout all of my pregnancies from beginning to end and labor and birth are the only times during that time where I actually do not feel like vomiting. I think it is probably due to all of the adrenaline.


----------



## wannathird (May 23, 2007)

no i did not throw up with natural but i did with medicated


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

I threw up at least three times during my unmedicated birth. But honestly, there was so much else to focus on that it hardly made a blip on my radar. It doesn't really bother me THAT much when not in labor, but during it, I really couldnt have cared less. Here's wishing you a vomit-free birthing!


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Nope, not once with 4 unmedicated labors - but I almost never throw up in regular life, either. To the point that I can remember the last time I threw up - it was on my birthday in 1997!


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh I vomited (a lot). BUT I have only myself to blame. I cannot go for more than about 4-5 hours without food.







I was warned not to eat because I might vomit, but I was soooo hungry. I started labor about 1:30am so I had not eaten since dinner. By the time it was breakfast in the hospital I needed food. No regrets, but then again I vomit every time I fly in a small airplane and there is the least bit of turbulence. I kind of look forward to vomiting because I always feel better afterwards


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

nope, no vomiting at all. no nausea, even.


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

I voted yes because there was no yes and then no. Yes- several times with my first baby, but not at all with my second (though I thought I might and requested a bowl the second time, but didn't end up needing it). But it wasn't a big deal for me and my midwives told me you get a half a centimeter everytime you vomit.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Nope-They wouldnt let me eat anything from the time they gave the hormone shots(preterm labor) till the baby came out. Just saltine crackers and ice water/chips. I was ready to hit someone when they told me that I couldnt have water while I was IN labor







: I was breathing so hard that I thought I was gonna pass out







~ but nope no nausea or vomiting.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I did once last time. With my first natural birth I didn't. I think last time it was because the labor was SO intense. I had only been in hard labor for an hour before I hit transition (which is when I threw up)


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Once during the transition phase with each of my UCs, but not during my medicated hospital birth. Luckily Dh had the puke bucket handy both times.


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

no i had it pretty good i got a little sick toward the end but i was able to get through it.


----------



## Alexander's Mommy (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, I did. I vomited with my first doctor/nurse assisted birth and eventual c-section. Their reaction was to put gravol into my iv. I vomited with my second, midwife assisted natural vbac. Her reaction was to just keep rinsing out the bedpans and giving them back to me and telling my husband to wipe my forehead with a cold cloth.

I'm a vomiter, but the second birth I was far less upset by it.


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

I posted earlier about my med-birth (no vomiting) but now that I had my unmed I can actually vote! I only had about a second or two of slight nausea during transition and no vomiting at all. This time I ate as I wanted during early labor, too (with my medicated I had horrible heartburn from no food for 12+ hours).


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I had an unmedicated birth center birth and I puked every other contraction. I was puking long before transition. It really stank, because they allowed to eat or drink (in my case puke) whatever I wanted. I still get nausea when I have a string let down. Oxytocin makes me ill and I have not figured out why. Any thoughts.


----------



## it's just apples (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep. Right before serious pushing. All over my sweet and very patient dh who didn't even flinch! I actually thought I missed him until afterward b/c he literally didn't move a muscle.









I also pooped, and peed. Yep, had no idea that peeing was even an option during pushing. Basically I was a mess of bodily fluids.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes during labor with my first. I vomited and pooped up a storm for HOURS! I remember it like it was yesterday! I was trying to deal with contractions while sitting on the thrown and a few times not even bothering with the bucket when getting sick but just leaning over and getting sick in the bathtub...yes I know a lovely visual







:!


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

My first, I did, my second, I didn't. My first wouldn't drop, when I threw up he finally lowered. I'm hoping for no throwing up this time around either.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

6 labors and no vomit. Though I did get overheated nauseaus with #5 (it was only about 40mins long though)


----------



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

I said, but it's really Yes and No.

With DD#1, I did.

With DD#1, I didn't. Though I was nauseous . . .


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

No, but I thought I was going to during transition.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, I puke everytime. But I am a puker anyway, when I am preggers. Oh wait, come to think of it, I throw up when I am overly nervous too. I'm just a pukey person apparently.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes and no.







I did when I hit transition with my first, but did not at all with my second.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

i did - a few times i think? - my mw said you dilate a centimetre for each time you puke. and i had a *fast* labour!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I didn't vomit, but I felt like it every time the m/w's tried to push food or juice on me. Finally, this last birth I said, "I DON'T WANT FOOD OR JUICE - PERIOD!"


----------



## InaX5 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, everytime, but it's different. It just happens, it doesn't bug me or anything like if I was sick (or like the morning sickness I'm dealing with now).


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

No, but like others, I'm not a puker. I had pretty miserable morning sickness during pregnancy, but only threw up once due to some nasty prenatals. I would have liked to vomit if it would have made labor faster!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I just had a pitocin-induced (for PROM), but drug-free labor and birth. I vomited twice at the beginning of transition. I actually preferred vomiting to having contractions, because vomiting doesn't hurt. I would have gladly traded the pain of contractions for vomiting during the rest of my labor.


----------



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

Not during my first natural birth (with #2)
But once during my second natural birth (#3) which was a 6 hour very intense labor. I guess maybe that was transition? if so it was the only sign of transition.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, lots of times. I don't think I started puking until about the last ten hours of labor though. It was so exhuasting. I remember my midwife trying to pry my vomit bowl out of my fingers to get me a new one. I was scared to part with it for even a second! I puked more during labor than I did my first trimester. It sure does make labor a little less than a beautiful experience. If I got a centimeter for every time I threw up I must have dilated to a 40 before dd came out.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

only once during my non-medicated birth, around 20+ times during my medicated induction/c-section.


----------



## cornpicker (Jan 22, 2007)

I did not barf. I also barely had an appetite for the 34 hour labor. Our mw and doula kept making me take bites of this and that and sip juice and water between contractions to keep my energy up.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Yes, and I was absolutely stunned by how often and how much!

I'm normally not a puker, but I was in transition for about 7 hours during my DD's homebirth and I vomited a lot.


----------

